# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  عاجل .. الجالكسي وأنفحة الخنزير

## نخلاوي حساوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

*هذا الموضوع ليس منقول ... بل هو ما توصلت إليه شخصياً من خلال هذا الخبر الموجود في موقع أخبار BBC*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6653175.stm
*ومن الموسوعة العالمية* 

*سمعنا مؤخراً أن منتجات جالكسي ومارس وسنكرس وباونتي وتوكس ... الخ ، تحتوي على منتجات دهن الخنزير مما يدفعنا جميعاً لترك هذه المنتجات ، قد يكون في هذا الخبر نوع من الصحة والكن اليكم الخبر الصحيح ...* 

**

*أعلنت شركة مارس منذ 1/ مايو 2007 أنها سوف تبدأ في استخدام مصل الحليب ( مستخرج من الأنفحة الحيوانية ، وهي مادة تستخلص من بطانة معدة العجل - وناتج من لحم العجل ) في صنع منتجاتها من الشوكلاتة ، مع العلم أنها كانت تستخدم أنفحة نباتية سابقاً .*

*وقد أثار هذا الخبر الكثير من الإنتقادات الموجهة للشركة مما دفعها للتخلي عن هذه الفكرة ، ولكن ...*

*في يناير 2008 أعلنت احدى الصحف أن شركة مارس بدأت فعلاً باستخدام هذا المصل الحيواني .*

*وقد أكدت الشركة استخدامها لهذه المادة الحيوانية في منتاجتها من تاريخ 1/ مايو 2007 وأن المنتجات قبل هذا التاريخ لا يدخل ضمنها هذه المادة .*

*وسوف تدخل هذه المادة في صنع الباونتي والمنسترلس والآيس كريم منتجاتها أيضاً .*

*وقال بول قولبي مدير شؤؤون الشركة " يؤسفنا أن نقول بأن منتجاتنا لم تعد صالحة للأشخاص النباتيين ، ولكن الأشخاص الغير نباتيين يمكنهم التمتع بمذاق الشوكلاته اللذيذ ".*

**
**
*[IMG]http://www.mrhood.co.uk/pub/wp-*******/uploads/2007/06/milkyway.jpg[/IMG]*

*طبعاً نحن لا نعرف طريقة ذبح هذه الحيوانات المأخوذة من هذه المادة وهي بالتأكيد ليست على الطريقة الإسلامية ، لذلك يجب أن نترك هذه المنتجات .*

*تحياتي*

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

*- ما معنى الانفحة ؟

**الإنفحة هي سائل أبيض صفراوي يوجد في وعاء في بطن الجدي ونحوه ، فيجبن اللبن ويسمى (المخبّنة: فهي التي تجعل اللبن ـ عندما توضع فيه ـ تجعله جبنا).
وحكمه الشرعي اذا كان هذا السائل جزء من الغشاء الداخلي للمعدة فهو محرم اذا لم يذكى* 
ويقال ان الانفحة هي / اللبن الذي في كرش الحيوان الرضيع كما هو المعروف فإن كان بحسب طبعه سائلا حين الاستخراج
*واللبن الذي في كرش الحيوان الرضيع كما هو المعروف فإن كان بحسب طبعه سائلا حين الاستخراج فهو طاهر وحلال* 

تعريف الانفحة بالنسبة للسيد السيستاني 
الأنفحة - وهي ما يستحيل إليه اللبن الذي يرتضعه الجدي ، أو السخل قبل أن يأكل - محكومة بالطهارة وان أخذت من الميتة كما تقدم ، ولكن يجب غسل ظاهرها لملاقاته أجزاء الميتة مع الرطوبة .


اسئلة موجهة لسماحة الامام السيستاني ( ق س )
*§ السؤال : ما الحكم الشرعي في منفحة العجل و الانفحة المكروبية الداخلة في صناعة الاجبان العربية و الاجنبية؟*
*§ الجواب :* اذا لم تعلم او تطمئن بانها مأخوذة من العجل غير المذكى فلا مانع. و اي جبن يحتوي على انفحة العجل و نحوه و يكون مصنوعاً في بلد غير اسلامي يحكم عليه بالحرمة و النجاسة اذا ثبت ان الذي يستعمل في عملية التجبين كخميرة الغشاء الداخلي لكرش الحيوان. 

*السؤال : هل النفحة ( نفحة العجل) الموجودة في الاجبان والتي تستورد من الدول الغير الاسلامية حلال أكله؟*
*§ الجواب :* لا يجوز اكل الجبن اذا كان المستعمل فيه كخميرة للتجبين الغشاء الداخلي لمعدة الحيوان كما عليه الشركات المصنعة وكذا يحرم اكل الجيلاتين اوالموامد المشتملة عليه بل حتى اذا كان مستخلصاً من عظام الحيوان غير المذكى على الاحوط وجوباً.

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ربيـ يعطيكـ ألفـ عافيهـ_ 

_طرحـ لاعدمـ_ 

_دمتـ بحفظ الباريـ ورعايتهـ_

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


يعطيك العافيه  

على الطرح  الشامل  والواضح 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمت بود

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

وردة محمدية 
مرورك يفضل على القلب روح الابتسامة 
فلا تحرمينا من اطلالتك لتعود إلينا دائما الإبتسامة ...

اختي sweet magic 
انتي رائعة دائما بسحر ردودك المبهرة 
اشكرك على ردك ودعمك المباشر لنا من اجل ان نعطي أكثر فأكثر

----------


## أبو سلطان

*و الله يا أخي نخلاوي حساوي لو تابعت لما أكلت شيء من رفوف البرادات*

*لأننا نحن لا ننتج شيء فهم المنتجون*

*و العين بصيرة و اليد قصيرة*

*و شكرا لك على ما توصلت إليه*

----------


## حمادي وافتخر

مشكور

----------


## نخلاوي حساوي

عزيزي ابوسلطان 
ماقصرت 
بس ويش جالكسي ما نقدر نصنعه يا اخي ايران وصلت الى الطائرات واحنا جالسين نطعن انت شيعي وهذا سني 
ولا اللي يزيد الطين بله ذاك جالس يقول انت شريازي وهذا يقول انت سيستاني 
يا اخي متى بننفكر من هالتخلف

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم 

موضوع في قمة الاهمية 

لاحرمنا جهودكم

----------


## hope

*يعطيك العآفيه اخوي  نخلآوي حساوي ـ ـ ،،،*
*والله كلامك وكلام ابو سلطآن صحيح ـ ـ ،، الي متى واحنا متخلفين .. ؟؟*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووو عمي نخلاوي حساوي 

موفق لكل خير

----------


## نــــور اليقين

يعطيك العافيه 

على الطرح الشامل والواضح 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمت بود

----------


## أموله

مـأإأإتوقع 

كل شي يقولو حرأإم 

ليز وتسألي قالو يجيبو امراض واحناأإ نأإكل فيهم ولا صار شي فينا ولله الحمد

يسلموو خيي نخلاوي

----------

